# Scared and lonely- venting



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Ex H left me almost four months ago now, cheating. No kids. I'm 48. Broke, no job, don't own my house,, he's paying the rent, tho he's broke too. On anti-depressants. I don't think they're doing much. I have no friends near except my SIL who lives an hour away. It just all sucks. I used to sleep like a baby, but those days are gone. Can't sleep most nights till very late/early. Am so much in limbo and can't do a damn thing about any of it. Sorry, just feeling lonely tonight and scared. Venting.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear this is going on. Some more info is needed to respond.

Is he living with the OW (other woman)?

Does he say what his plans are?

Do you have any children? 

How long have you been together, married?

If you are not getting good sleep at night the anti-depressant is much less likely to help you. For getting sleep I suggest that you check out Melatonin. It’s a natural supplement and works wonders. Just take it about half an hour before going to bed. 

Do you have a job?

Have you considered filing for divorce? It might help you feel that you have more control in your life if you do.


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

No children, (fertility treatments didn't work for me), no job, tho looking. He is living with the ow. He won't talk to me so I know nothing. Married 12 years. I'm going to my dr to review my anti-depressants, and maybe get something for sleep. 

I don't feel I can file for D as he is still helping me financially. I can't afford to rock the boat. 

Sorry, I'll be ok tomorrow, just hard not sleeping and all these things play on my mind. Thanks for posting Elegirl.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I was like this for a while. Couldn't sleep more than a couple or three hours at a time, then awake and not hungry or anything. In a fog most of the time. It takes a while to pass. I am sleeping now. Make sure your doctor knows this about your sleep.

So sorry for you....


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks 2. Went to dr and it was a waste of time. I was so depressed that day sodding fight my corner. Dr was only interested in my assessment score, nothing else. Very low today. Four months today. Dr closed so will call Monday, probably won't get an appt till next week. I need help.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Like said in your thread, you have to drive it. Don't be embarresed about how it's making you feel. Really tell the Dr how you are struggling. Fill the score sheet in honestly. First time i went after my split, my score was 24 out of 27.. I was pretty messed up. Now I am doing much better.

I am totally behind my meds (40mg Fluoxotine), I think they have helped enormously but you have to want to improve and get better or they wont help much at all. It may sound obvious that you would want to get better but clinging to the pain really hinders that.


----------

